# emminent domain



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

what are your views abou it,personally i think its utterly stupid for the government to be allowed to take your land against your will,especially if they plan to build a shopping mall on it or something........[:'(][:'(][8|]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> what are your views abou it,personally i think its utterly stupid for the government to be allowed to take your land against your will,especially if they plan to build a shopping mall on it or something........[:'(][:'(][8|]


 
 It is a necessary tool of our government. There is certain events that such powers would be in the best interest of all.

 As far as building a shopping mall, well I would say that is not important enough to do that.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

You are totally correct Branden! It is stupid, and if I say anymore I'll go off on a tangent.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 23, 2011)

I knew we'd develop a quick consensus on this.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I knew we'd develop a quick consensus on this.. []


 

 Personalty I think the KID   wants to start trouble Chuck[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I think Carb is heading quickly towards a level of maturity where he can understand his own annoyance factor, at least I really hope so, I'd hate to have to ban him, or subject his posts to mod approval.. these kids today, some of them are kinda smart.. but they still need support and guidance as much as a paddle whack in the ass and a "gitouttaheah kid" ...


----------



## peejrey (Oct 23, 2011)

> i think its utterly stupid for the government to be allowed to take your land against your will


 Correct![][]


> what are your views about it


 Ask the farmers a county over from us who are having an 8 lane interstate dividing their land.........[:-][][8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2011)

Well if they take an old home or homes and knock them down,I may get a shot at digging there. The people who own them get bought out anyway. Bring on the digging opportunity's   [8D]    [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

Sometimes I honestly feel that the young kids on this forum are more mature than some of the old regulars. 
 And this is one of those times!! I am a ranchers wife & have experienced what the government can do to us. 
 And they don't care if we have struggled for generations. The government will do what it pleases with us and our land.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 23, 2011)

You tell em Renee[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> You tell em Renee[8|]


 

 I hope they don't ban me.  []


----------



## ktbi (Oct 23, 2011)

Like so many of our laws, there is a place, and a need, for emminent domain. Unfortunately, like so many of our laws, it's use is often dictated by the highest bidder....Ron


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> Sometimes I honestly feel that the young kids on this forum are more mature than some of the old regulars.
> And this is one of those times!! I am a ranchers wife & have experienced what the government can do to us.
> And they don't care if we have struggled for generations. The government will do what it pleases with us and our land.


 why thank you[],.......they just widened a highway here and tore down several houses,the thing is,there was no reason to widen it,i live in a small town(pop.8,000) and i assure you there are no traffic jams...............no wonder we're a poor state[8|]


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no,but i do kinda enjoy these debates[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why does Tennessee need an 8 lane highway??


----------



## peejrey (Oct 23, 2011)

> why does Tennessee need an 8 lane highway??


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tennessee_SR_840_Map.png
 Excuse me 4 lane...[](Dramatized sarcastically?)....maybe...[]
 Just one big by-pass called 840..
 If you include the shoulders it's a 6 lane..
never mind


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 weve got 2 4-lane highways here,this town is getting too big............the funny thing is,our pop. has actually decreased in the last few decades[8|][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Sometimes I honestly feel that the young kids on this forum are more mature than some of the old regulars.
> And this is one of those times!! I am a ranchers wife & have experienced what the government can do to us.
> And they don't care if we have struggled for generations. The government will do what it pleases with us and our land.


 

 Just like we did with the Indians []  
     More mature then me?? I doubt that na na na na na[:-]


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the fact that you have a doll named Freaky Fanny doesnt help that argument[8|][]...............whats she been up to anyway??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I put her away cuz nobody likes her.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 23, 2011)

That's nonsense Ricky.. what about her spaghetti and meatballs dinner??  MORE PIX!! [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LIES! WE DEMAND FANNY!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

Now guys, Rick just doesn't want to wear out his new toy. I'm sure she will appear again in due time.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 23, 2011)

During the so called advancement of Hawaii most of the Kingdom of Hawaii was taken over by our government. WWII brought on many more expansions to military bases and training areas. After 9-11 Our military training area doubled in size on my Island but saw drastic reductions in other areas.

 Our National Park is another example. They have effectively doubled in size over the past 10 years.

 A great example of eminent domain, with a twist of course, [] is the environmental movement. Over the years conservation groups have slowly bought up
 massive amounts of land and now have total control over them. No hunting, they kill off all our game because they don't belong here. Hundreds of thousands
 of acres are off limits. No nothing, just the environmentalist, and so called exports.

 Our way of life has been taken away from us right under our noses. People feel good about contributing to Nature Conservence and the like but they don't full understand who and what is being affected.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

You are right on there, Rocky!


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

the only time i believe eminent domain should ever be used would be for something very important............such as a hospital(thats really the only thing i can think of)[8|].................as for the enviromentalists............what they dont understand is that hunting is _good_ for the evviroment,if it was up to them nothing would ever be killed..............and then imagine what would happen[][8|]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 24, 2011)

Is some one trying to take your land?

 Don't worry about getting banned.  The only person who ever gets banned is Steve/Sewell because of his disruptive and controversial weather reports.[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> 
> Is some one trying to take your land?
> 
> Don't worry about getting banned.  The only person who ever gets banned is Steve/Sewell because of his disruptive and controversial weather reports.[]


 no,but theres a bill here thas going to be voted on to limit eminent domain.....................P.S. i still say STEVE/SEWELL is really Jim Cantore taking a break from getting blown away by hurricanes...[8|][][][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 24, 2011)

An entire city block (A HUGE ONE) in Bloomfield was taken over on the premise of eminent domain. The town turned it over to a construction company, surely for a huge profit, who is now going to build a big "community shopping" complex. When they break ground for construction, you can bet I'll try to find my way in...


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> The only person who ever gets banned is Steve/Sewell because of his disruptive and controversial weather reports.[]


 
 LOL! []

 Regarding the topic, it is certainly necessary to have the legal capacity to allow for improvement and development, but I view the whole thing with a great deal of suspicion.

 You can profit by the process though; a friend's father learned of a "secret" plan to expand Bradley University (private institution) here in Peoria. Several whole neighborhoods were to be torn down, so before the plan went public he bought a few cheap houses in the area slated for expansion, made some minor repairs, and somehow managed a healthy profit when compensated for the housing. It may have involved an apparent intention to inhabit the home(s) (evidenced by minor exterior repairs/remodeling) which warranted substantially increased compensation, but this was over a decade ago so don't quote me on anything.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

Some people think quick, talk fancy and make good choices which bring them rewards.. I have only kudos for those folks. Eminent domain takes a while, so there's plenty of opportunity to benefit from it, even if you stand to lose your property... if you have the capacity.. otherwise, it's the law and URskrood [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

And those nice shopping centers get a 7 year tax break around here....So we are paying their taxes too. And then the grocery store at the end of the 7 years puts a pharmacy in it and gets another 7 year tax break.....So we are still paying their taxes. [][][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Now guys, Rick just doesn't want to wear out his new toy. I'm sure she will appear again in due time.


 
 yeah shes wore out alright,she had a rough life,un stable if ya know what I mean. [8D]
    Shes in a rehab now,a 6 month stay.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

Are there any visiting hours scheduled during her convalescence, or is she disfigured and ashamed?


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

Charlie, she should only visit us when she feels she is ready.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

Of course you're right, Renee.. Rick should drop her off at the mall for the day and give her a card.. that always works, don't it?


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

You got me? I never shop at the mall!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

Me neither, but think of Fanny..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2011)

It does play an important part in the development of out highway system. Do they pay a fair price? Do they take more that needed? Do they sell off what's not used? 
 Is it a coincidence that Walmarts and Home Depots etc. are all over the exit ramps?
 You decide. Conspiracy theory or fact![8|]


----------



## peejrey (Oct 24, 2011)

> as for the environmentalists............what they dont understand is that hunting is good for the environment,if it was up to them nothing would ever be killed


 You're sailing into uncharted waters my friend....[>:]
 I love deer meat, but it's the people who hunt for the sport of it... [8|]
 You better use all of that buck if you kill it![]
 As for emminent domain, If it doesn't affect me I DON'T CARE!!![&:]
 Yes bring Fanny back![]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 25, 2011)

You should not make fun of Rick's inflatable doll, Charlie, you insensitive guy;  perhaps you should suggest that everyone make a small contribution to pay for it to be fixed up.  Since you are the moderator now, and all.

 (Just kidding Rick!)


----------

